# Neem Oil



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone is presently using Neem Oil for a natural flea/tick preventive. How effective is it? What kind of mixture do you make? I know you can mix it into a spray or with shampoo.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

i use it for the other benefits it supplies.

if you want to go all natural, you could use that in conjunction with diatomaceous earth.
i use an ark natural neem shampoo and also their neem/citronella spray, as well as neem powder on paws after bathing.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I was just looking into this today neem oil has alot helpful components. I was going to buy this today and put it in a water spray bottle. Spray it on the dogs before the go out side. It's a more natural approach than using other flea/ tick preventives IMO. I use it along with their fontline.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

Ark Naturals :: Neem

i really like both of these products.
the spray has neem oil, along with citronella, which also helps repel fleas etc..

your dog will be a walking citronella candle. (it actually smells pretty good)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I bought it, haven't had yet to use it, but do know it isn't real stable when you add it to other essential oils...so mix up a small batch and the sprayer will probably clog from the oil. I won't use it while tracking, however...I do not want my dogs smelling like a citronella candle!

I use a few drops of rose geranium oil, lemongrass, lavender, and peppermint/ 2 tsp almond oil as the carrier and water or ACV to bulk it up some will add the neem when I make the next batch and probably ditch the peppermint.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

actually the citronella smells kind of good.
and add to that, citronella is one of the more effective things that combat fleas, fly's, mosquitos etc..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When I'm tracking, any smell on the dog isn't a good one.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

uh... ok.

don't geranium, lemongrass, lavendar and perppermint smell ?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't use the spray at all when tracking... I do have citronella in my essential oil pouch, and rotate the different blends. But I still don't want my dogs smelling like citronella or the peppermint. I don't like those scents, but do like the geranium oil, if that makes sense! The dogs probably hate all of the above and prefer skunk.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

skunk also works well at repelling humans


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, I decided to give the Neem Oil a try. Today I mixed some with their shampoo and bathed them. I'm not quite sure how long it will last. I'm guessing about 7 days.? 

I live in the country and on occasion take them in the fields/woods. Would it be a good idea to make a Neem Oil spray and give them a spritz before the walk.? 

What kind of a mixture should i make? I've looked online and there is so many oils out there that I'm really stumped as to which to mix with the Neem. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. This is my first time going natural. 

Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I mixed up a spray bottle of essential oils carried by Almond oil and then either water or ACV to add bulk. Here is a link to the recipes


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay, thanks for the link!


----------

